# Costuming



## Brett Blumfield (Aug 22, 2002)

Along with writing and painting, I also enjoy costuming. Here's a photo taken of me recently with my Latex deadly-dino Dilophosaurus costume. Any comments are appreciated.










__________________
-Brett Blumfield 
Author of the forthcoming novel "The Outer Realm" 

http://sonicblu.wereanimal.net/bblum/


----------



## wytchy (May 26, 2003)

Eeek! Scary!!!!! ooooooooh... The hands look terrifying!

Zer Vampir


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Very cool!You look like my friend's mother-in-law!

rod spain


----------

